# finally done upgrading my aluminum boat-pics



## rancocasrich (Sep 13, 2009)

I have gotten much good advice from the forum regarding the re-do on my 14' Lund. I got a really good deal on it because the owner had allowed the floor to hold water and rot. The carpet too had to go. Additionally they had rigged all kinds of crazy electric lines and connections. It was a long assignment because of vacations and availability of my friend who was helping but I am finished. We put in new wood floor, epoxied it and carpeted it. We replaced the hoses for the sump and the live well and streamlined the electric. Here are some pics. Do I bring fish on it and dirty the new carpets??!!!


----------



## Ouachita (Sep 13, 2009)

Really nice work. =D> Go get some scales and fish slime ground into that carpet quick!


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 13, 2009)

Excellent work! 8)


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Sep 13, 2009)

Very very nice! Makes me want a V-hull project.


----------



## cyberflexx (Sep 14, 2009)

That looks really nice..! =D>


----------



## CRAPPIE_SLAYER (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks great!! Hoping mine turns out that nice. Have a shallow vee MirroCraft that I plan on modding to look very similar to the inside of your boat.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks good. What the heck good is a boat if your not gonna bring a fish inside and get it dirty? Take her out and break her in right!!!


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks good! Very clean rebuild.


----------



## pescatore (Sep 15, 2009)

Great job man !! =D> =D> =D> 

Get it dirty!!


----------



## pete (Sep 15, 2009)

The boat looks sweet. I have a 14ft deep v and I want to something along those lines to it. I was wondering if you could give some advise.


----------



## stinkynathan (Sep 16, 2009)

What's the beam on this boat?


----------



## pete (Sep 16, 2009)

it is 60 inches 5 feet. i dont have a clue where to start i will try to get some pictures of the boat and post them.


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice job rancocasrich =D>


----------



## pete (Sep 16, 2009)

here are a few pics of my $400 wonder that i am wanting to add deck and storage space to. any thoughts on were to start.


----------

